# How to hatch Black Bird eggs



## Ged

After 3 days and 2 nights of no parent returning to the Black Bird Nest in my garden I've decided to remove the eggs and incubate them myself, I've put them on a heat mat at 30c. 
What temp do they have to be at? And will they incubate after being abandoned after 3 days?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Ged said:


> After 3 days and 2 nights of no parent returning to the Black Bird Nest in my garden I've decided to remove the eggs and incubate them myself, I've put them on a heat mat at 30c.
> What temp do they have to be at? And will they incubate after being abandoned after 3 days?


The eggs will not hatch. Bird eggs need higher temperatures than reptile eggs to incubate. Plus they have to be turned a few times a day, unlike reptile eggs. I'd have left them personally, even if they did hatch, you'd then have the hard job of rearing baby birds, which isn't an easy thing.


----------



## Ged

Zoo-Man said:


> The eggs will not hatch. Bird eggs need higher temperatures than reptile eggs to incubate. Plus they have to be turned a few times a day, unlike reptile eggs. I'd have left them personally, even if they did hatch, you'd then have the hard job of rearing baby birds, which isn't an easy thing.


I've been on the internet and read about the turning thing, which I have done 3 times a day. I was going to leave them but i felt really guilty about it, and when they hatch I will try to raise them myself or contact a wild animal sanctuary.


----------



## Lucky Eddie

If you have had them in direct contact with a heat mat, they will be cooked by now.

A thermostat temp of 30c is nowhere near that of the surface temp of a heat mat....which is probably nearer 55c.


----------



## Ged

Lucky Eddie said:


> If you have had them in direct contact with a heat mat, they will be cooked by now.
> 
> A thermostat temp of 30c is nowhere near that of the surface temp of a heat mat....which is probably nearer 55c.


They are on 5 layers of kitchen roll on a thermostat controlled heat mat at 30c


----------

